# Dealing with the DPW snowplow dumping snow in your driveway.



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

In my town it seems like the DPW snow plows hide somewhere and as soon as you get done clearing your driveway along they come.
That is after you go inside and get changed! 

I don't know if this has been discussed before and I could not find it by searching the site.

What I do is right before my driveway I snow blow a deposit hole in the drifts the plows make. This way when they come along plowing the snow instead of going in your driveway it gets the majority of the snow thrown into the deposit hole you made. 

Edit....took my drawing attachment out as to make room in my attachment folder, Everyone knows what I am talking about when I say make a hole? Need some room.

That has worked well for me till the last storm.
I don't know why but he came by then turned around and came back down the street on the wrong side of the road. 
As you see by my drawing I don't make a deposit hole on the other side as they never came down the street the wrong way! 

I think the [email protected]%$#! saw my deposit hole and did it on purpose!
I guess I got to make a deposit hole on the other side too now. 

But it does work, try it.
Has anyone else ever tried this?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I never made a large hole, but I have always cleared the street and curb leading up to the drive. I suppose it helps that at my mothers there was another drive close to ours. I can confirm that when there is a place for the snow to go and you don't pile it up by the street you don't get much in your drive.

I always laughed at the people across the street as they used to shovel, but then leave a 3 foot tall pile right at the corner of the drive. And of course this isn't back a ways, no it is actually partially in the street. Always funny seeing the looks on their faces when the plow comes and puts it all right back in their drive. Even better when they run right back out there real fast and just about get done moving it again when the plow makes its trip around the block and is coming right back at them.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I do something similar. I blow the pile back at least 1 bucket width for 20 feet on the left side if you are facing the road. I'm not really sure how well it works because I just don't pay much attention. My street is a side street off of a side street so the plow only runs a couple times a day in a storm.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I blow the street infront of and against the traffic of my driveway. Works well for me.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Shoveling along those lines was a lesson from dad. Never put anything upstream for them to plow back on. As for the deposit hole, you're just moving snow in advance of moving it otherwise and I'm not so sure it's even a berak even proposition. My driveway is wide enough at the street that I'll get most of my bank regardless.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

but in order for you to get no snow back. u have to do down to the end of your neighbors house from yours. out 3/4 out in the road. blowing it across the way. that way you don't get that berm in front of your place.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

We are *very fortunate* to live on a street that has a wide, grass median. The trucks always make two passes. First pass is fairly close to the curb and second pass puts it into the median. We have no EOD problems. Good thing about the median too, there is no curb. You can see in the pic where I have blown a path open (yay Toro 521!!) For the postman to use, and so I can get through to check on the old couple across the street.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I've done the same thing for years,









So even though the DPW will pass after you're finished, & inside getting ready to leave for work, most of the snow goes into the hole and you can just drive over what's left. Clean it up at your leisure, when you get back from work.

Cheers


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful hints. If it snows enough I will try these out. When I first bought my snow thrower I was anxious to use it and I did clear the street a bit. Come to think of it I think it did help. But I forgot about doing that.
Should make for an interesting experiment. I have some pretty sizeable snow banks now.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, You guys are lucky to have an active DPW. I am lucky if they do the back lane before garbage day. They have only come around twice to do the front street this year, And some of the bus routes don't even get plowed for days after a dump.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> Shoveling along those lines was a lesson from dad. Never put anything upstream for them to plow back on. As for the deposit hole, you're just moving snow in advance of moving it otherwise and I'm not so sure it's even a berak even proposition. My driveway is wide enough at the street that I'll get most of my bank regardless.


The advantage of doing it is like said above. You get done with the driveway then go to bed for the night. In the mean time here comes the plow, in my town the night plow guy is an experienced plower and plows where the inexperienced day guys don't. He follows the side of the road like they should have.
Now I get up at 2 or 3 am the following morning and see 4' or more of hardened snow blocking the end of the drive. Now I have to get the snow blower out and clear it just to get out of the drive and at 2am I am sure the neighbors don't appreciate that. 

If you make a deposit hole like that the pile at the end is at least 75% less snow pushed into the driveways end. I then just roll out and go to work when I get home I clean it up and make another hole. The trick is to get the hole made while the snow is still somewhat soft.

Your right though anyway you look at it your still snow blowing it.
I would rather not start out my work day plowing the drive to go to work, especially at 2 or 3 in the morning.

Also sometimes like this winter the pile gets hard, to hard for my little 5 horse Craftsman to move. I then get a pointed gravel shovel out and break it down to snow blow it. But I don't lift/throw shovel it I just break it down so my little snow blower tosses it easier.

As a lot of you guys have multiple machines, I just might go and get another BIG machine. Something that will handle the snow plows pile. With my little Craftsman I have to go slow to clear it, even then I am afraid of blowing something up. The main reason I did not get a bigger machine is that the 22" does the sidewalks nice. Anything much larger won't negotiate the width of my side walks. 
Heck, some of you have what 5 or 10, or 20 snow blowers? 
I should have at least 1 more. I show "her" some of your pictures of your machines to justify me getting 1 more.
"She" says maybe 1 more, but not as many as some of you have.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here in the city they don't plow side streets ( according to them ) unless there is six inches of snow but i've never seen them in the neighborhoods unless there were 12+ inches. the guys with snowblowers take care of most of the street on my block, a few that shovel clear the street also


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

GtWtNorth said:


> I've done the same thing for years,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I do. I also do the other side of the driveway just enough to put the garbage tote and recycle bins on garbage day. I don't like putting them in the path of my cars or in the road.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Big Ed, I wouldn't get a bigger machine for the super heavy stuff. I'd get a late 60's to early 70's ariens with a 24" bucket and if needed repower with a predator. That combo will power through the heaviest pile you can imagine. It won't throw very far without modification but the power is second to none. Yes I am biased as this is my favorite setup but I can tell you that I won't go near the end of driveway pile with my modern craftsman. Bigger is not better in this case.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I do it just so that what does get pushed in front of my drive isn't going to be much and isn't enough to do physical damage to a car if I need to go through it coming back in before I get a chance to remove it.
I don't think you can actually move enough (reasonably) to not get any at the end of your drive it's just a matter of finding out how much you need to do so you can minimize it.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I do just about the same thing, it helps.
Sid


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I do just about the same thing.
Sid


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Town plow operators are just doing their job. I don't think they are out to get anybody. If you have to break up the plow pack manually, so your machine can move the snow you are definitely under powered. Our 5hp 24 cut Brute is for clearing walking paths. Someone has already suggested an old Ariens and I would add Toro. Used 10hp + would make your life a lot easier. The snow and plow trucks are not going to stop.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Koenig041 said:


> Town plow operators are just doing their job. I don't think they are out to get anybody. If you have to break up the plow pack manually, so your machine can move the snow you are definitely under powered. Our 5hp 24 cut Brute is for clearing walking paths. Someone has already suggested an old Ariens and I would add Toro. Used 10hp + would make your life a lot easier. The snow and plow trucks are not going to stop.


I know they are just doing their job. 
It used to be that we never saw the plow till many hours or days after the storm. I was told by the Mayor that was because we were on the outskirts of town and they work their way from town out. I told him to work from the outskirts back to the town.
I told him that when the local paper shows the road department plowing the local park (for the geese I guess, there is no one in it when it snows ) and a plow has not touched our street a day later, something is wrong!
Well me voicing my concerns worked the next storm we never saw so many plows!

But.....they have 3 inexperienced plowers we call the 3 stooges, they are followed by a pickup truck because they are always getting stuck.
The first one comes down the middle of the street, that is good for the first pass. Then comes the next one he might be 1 foot over more towards the curb. He turns around (after getting stuck) comes down the other side of the street. Then comes the third truck he might be closer to the curb by 3 feet, he turns around and does the other side. (after getting stuck)
After they are done there is still 4' on each side of the road that they should have plowed. That makes our street which is 20' across when dry only 12 foot wide.
Now everyone is out there clearing snow at the end of their drives, most don't throw it back into the street. Everyone is done and goes in the house.

Now 6/8 hours later the old timer who knows how to plow comes along in the middle of the night and makes the 12' road they left almost 20' again. Then you are left getting up in the morning to a 4/5' snowplow drift in your driveway. HE DOES IT RIGHT. And I don't mind that at all, that is the way you should plow.

We have told the 3 stooges to get closer in the beginning but they say they are afraid of tearing up the dirt. (We don't have curbs) I told them they still have another 4' to the curb line on each side. Plus a lot of us went out and bought those marker sticks to mark the side so they could get closer, but they still are afraid of hitting the dirt. Plus they know the old timer will come along at night and do it right.
Years ago when they had less help when the old timer eventually came he would go right down the middle of the street get it drive-able. Then a little while later would follow the curb line on one side then come back on the other side. He would then be done with our street and everyone would clear out the end of the driveway. He did it right. The way it should be done! And in 1/4 of the time it takes the 3 stooges to do it.

My little 5 horse works fine for my sidewalks and driveway but the stuff left at the end can be 4/5/6' high of hardened ice after the old timer comes through. If I snow blow it a little at a time eventually I get it gone.
But the hardened stuff where I make my deposit hole I do break down some with a shovel as I don't want to over work the machine to the point of blowing it up.

As you know as you are here in the great state of NJ we have had our share of snow this year. I am in Central Jersey they say we are one of the counties that has had the most so far.

Your right about being under powered for the snow plows piles left, but I even think that a large snow blower would have problems moving it.

What I need is a Bobcat for that! Or a backhoe, then I could probably make a little money too.  
But knowing me I would do it for free. Like I said I use my little machine to do the neighbors front sidewalks and 2 of the elderly ladies drives. The old ladies will bake me something to show their appreciation and the others offer gas which I decline. I mix mine with stabilizer and a carburetor cleaner. But the way it has been this year and the way I burn the gas I don't think I need the stabilizer.


Good news is that soon spring will be here, why do I hear all the hype about global warming?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Testing I added a signature but it is not showing on my old posts?
Maybe because I just added it and the old posts won't show it?

Testing, testing.


Edit,
Yep, I guess it won't show in my old posts, most sites when you add a signature it shows up in the old posts too.
It is there now.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Testing I added a signature but it is not showing on my old posts?
> Maybe because I just added it and the old posts won't show it?
> 
> Testing, testing.
> ...


I think by default when you don't have a signature the "show signature" box is not checked when posting. You will have to go back and edit your old posts. My guess is that saves bandwidth. Seems logical though.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

yes i do this as well it helps.. 
the only bash i have on the DPW, is a couple years ago the guy took down my mailbox
across the road i watched him do it. i stood in the road figured he would stop. He did got out and yelled call the town. i did, they put me on "the list" and they put up a temporary box and in the spring the town installed a nice new post.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Jim said:


> yes i do this as well it helps..
> the only bash i have on the DPW, is a couple years ago the guy took down my mailbox
> across the road i watched him do it. i stood in the road figured he would stop. He did got out and yelled call the town. i did, they put me on "the list" and they put up a temporary box and in the spring the town installed a nice new post.
> Cheers
> Jim


Jim, did he have Victory kill markers like the planes or subs had in WW11? 
In the form of mailboxes on the hood of his truck?

My mailbox is around 35' from the roadway up by my front porch, if they manage to hit that they will owe me more than a mailbox.


----------



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

I stuff an old worksuit full of snow, bury they head/shoulders, and leave the bottom three quarters hanging out into the street about 20ft ahead of my driveway. Of course the plow driver calls it in. Of course the sheriff arrives to investigate. Of course the "corpse" is gone long before the sheriff arrives. Of course I deny everything completely. 

Funny thing is.. the driver falls for it every time. Death just unnerves some folk I guess. But my drive apron gets a break.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

frascati said:


> I stuff an old worksuit full of snow, bury they head/shoulders, and leave the bottom three quarters hanging out into the street about 20ft ahead of my driveway. Of course the plow driver calls it in. Of course the sheriff arrives to investigate. Of course the "corpse" is gone long before the sheriff arrives. Of course I deny everything completely.
> 
> Funny thing is.. the driver falls for it every time. Death just unnerves some folk I guess. But my drive apron gets a break.


Ha ha ha, thanks for the laugh. 
Better yet thanks for the ideal! 

Pour some red food dye around it for realism.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck, cherry cool aid/ fruit punch would work there.


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

..........|....|
..........|....|
=====Y.....X======= 
<--------<-----------
--------->---------->
=================

i am thinking of buying a home on an "average" suburban street. it would be the house on the corner marked with an "X". there is sidewalk on all sides. although i love playing with my toro power max, how much of a burden would i expect to see from snowplows leaving snow not on my driveway, but pushing it up into that corner of the street? because kids walk through that neighborhood i would be inclined to always clear that corner entrance into the crosswalk. 

i guess i could hope that the plows would just go in the direction of traffic and push it onto the street corner marked "Y".

(all the small dots just represent blank spaces to make the drawing work)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

beardown34 said:


> ..........|....|
> ..........|....|
> =====Y.....X=======
> <--------<-----------
> ...



I have been trying to decipher what this means, 
..........|....|
..........|....|
=====Y.....X======= 
<--------<-----------
--------->---------->
=================


If you're asking about what you would be liable for, I would say all of the sidewalks and clearing them so you can step out onto the street. Some towns will even tell you that the driveway must be done. 

Some towns if you have a fire hydrant in front of your house you are responsible for clearing them out too. And they have set distances that you are supposed to clear around them, not just the hydrant itself.

Though I wouldn't mind doing that as it just might be my house that they had to put a fire out. 

If it is a small town where your at see if you can talk to the plow guys, maybe they can do something so that there would be less snow on the corners.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where are you looking (no location) and what's their average snow fall ?? Now would be a good time to look at the house so you can see how much snow is there and how much an owner needs to move.


----------

